# Pro master boats



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys. I am new to the forum but ive been reading for a while. I am in the market for a boat and found a Pro Master 185 center console. I dont know much about them but the one im looking at is in good shape. Does anyone have an info on these boats? (hulls etc) Its got a nice Yamaha 115 4-stroke.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

no experience with a Pro Master, but LOVE Yamahas. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

I had the 21ft about eighteen years ago, the bottom along the strakes cracked after a year of use. The hull was replaced under warranty. A friend of mine had the same thing happen to his 18.5ft after two years. :no: I would keep looking!!


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

What caused the crack? Did it just appear or was it during loading you noticed it?


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

According to the rep., it was from the hull flexing to much. The new replacement hull had one additional rib, and the sides of the new hull did not flex as bad. I noticed the cracks while washing the boat. Some of the Pro Masters were sent to fiberglass repair shops to have the cracks repaired instead of replacing the hull.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

I had a 22ft. and also had a cracked hull. No wonder they closed. I know of another guy that had a 18ft. and had hull problems too. Someone told me the Nautic Star boats are manufactured at the old Pro Master location.


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

How would I be able to tell if this boat has a new replacement hull. Its a 97. I would figure if it had hull problems then they would have already happened. Correct?


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

clint18robin said:


> How would I be able to tell if this boat has a new replacement hull. Its a 97. I would figure if it had hull problems then they would have already happened. Correct?


The original owner could tell you if the hull had been replaced. The newer hull on the 21ft had three visable ribs instead of two.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

keep looking. Used boats are tricky. Make sure its on a trailer. Then ask for a test ride. See how it rides. When You get it back on the trailer, pull the plug and see what happens. I got burned on an 18 Whaler Outrage. Hull was cracked, Had it out in the rain not long after I bought it. It drained for from bottom of hull a couple weeks. Needless to say I was disappointed.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Test drive as many different makes as you can


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Pro Master was a bay boat series from the old Sprint bass boat company. They were primarily made for and sold by the now defunct Travis Boating Center group of dealerships which used to have dealerships primarily in the Gulf Coast region several years ago. The Pro Master was a low end entry level boat with a good design but of dubious quality. The hulls were a knockoff of the Bayhawk bay boats which were fairly popular along the Texas and La. Gulf Coast in the 80's and 90's. As previously mentioned I would be very leery of buying one, they are an all wood stringer , transom, and floor with only the floor top covered but not encapsulated in fiberglass. It would have to be a really great price along with a very close sea trial and hull inspection to warrant any consideration if it were me.


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I was going to offer 5500, clean it up, use it a season and turn around and sell it. The motor is in excellent condition but now from what I've heard the hull scares me. With the warranted hulls that cracked did they replace the wooden ribs and tandem with fiberglass units?


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

RUN AWAY. Do not buy a Pro Master.


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

clint18robin said:


> Thanks for the feed back guys. I was going to offer 5500, clean it up, use it a season and turn around and sell it. The motor is in excellent condition but now from what I've heard the hull scares me. With the warranted hulls that cracked did they replace the wooden ribs and tandem with fiberglass units?


No, the replacement hulls had wood.


----------

